# Mojito... nice for summer



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

Jill and I have been experimenting again. Our favorite Cuban restaurant went under and we missed the Mojitos so decided to make a batch.

Simple recipe really, substitute Rum for Bourbon in a mint Julep and stick a stalk of sugarcane in to stir.

I have three types of mint in the herb garden - best one for this is 'chocolate mint' - that's the one those evil girlscouts use in making 'thin mints'

6 ounces of good rum, 2 ounces of simple syrup, a dozen mint leaves, put it in the shaker and shake like crazy for 2 minutes and pour over crushed ice. Garnish with a mint leaf and a stalk of sugar cane.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

I just enjoy a good glass of rum!


----------



## Tyto (Sep 22, 2004)

Chuck Franke said:


> Jill and I have been experimenting again. Our favorite Cuban restaurant went under and we missed the Mojitos so decided to make a batch.
> 
> Simple recipe really, substitute Rum for Bourbon in a mint Julep and stick a stalk of sugarcane in to stir.
> 
> ...


A couple of suggestions:

In the glass, muddle the mint with the simple syrup until you have a pesto-like paste, then add ice (crushed, please), then rum, then seltzer (or not, as you like). Then stir and garnish with another mint sprig. Got this from an old (1940's, I think) bar manual, and it seems to work very nicely.


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

Tyto - will try!


----------



## Mithras (Apr 21, 2006)

You HAVE to have Lime juice in a Mojito! You also only want to gently muddle the mint and lime juice and sugar as really mashing it will make the mint somewhat bitter...

Hemingway drank his with powdered sugar, but I much prefer the thin cane syrup or guarapo that you can get in latin markets. Some people add Angostura bitters to cut the mojito's sweetness, and this is popular in Havana.

Make one like this and see how good it is!

1 oz. thin cane syrup
Juice from 1 lime (2 oz)
sprig of mint (6-10 leaves depending on size and taste)
Good white Rum (2 ounces)
Crushed ice
Club soda
Mint and wedge of lime to garnish

Add cane syrup, lime juice and mint to bottom of tall glass (collins glass works well), Gently muddle to allow the mint oils to escape but not bruising the mint too much, add cruched ice, Rum, top with soda water and garnish.

You will find it's MUCH more refreshing with the lime.


----------



## gindrinker22 (Sep 11, 2005)

For me, mojitos equal mo problems.


----------

